# a little gloat



## SawDustJack (Nov 6, 2006)

picked the pair for 50 smax

Bailey #22 and Millers Falls 14 ??


----------



## SawDustJack (Nov 6, 2006)

after disassembly and some cleaning , the Millers is a 14 and not one of the later variants 

it is a type 2 with a type 1 tote


----------

